# Has anyone seen a light fixture like this?



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm trying to find replacements for this, or maybe a perfect match. They're 12V, 18W T5 incandescent lamp--installed in a display cabinet for eyeglasses. I can't find a label on them that tells me anything.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

tersus said:


> I'm trying to find replacements for this, or maybe a perfect match. They're 12V, 18W T5 incandescent lamp--installed in a display cabinet for eyeglasses. I can't find a label on them that tells me anything.


How old is it?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The jpg shows a light fixture...

You might try this e-retailer:

1000bulbs.com

Without any picture at all...

*Bulbrite 715508 - 18 Watt - T5*

*Wedge Base - Xenon - Clear - 20,000 Life Hours - 250 Lumens - 12 Volt*



Is this it?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It would appear to be #921. Probably find them at car parts store.


----------



## Fred_W (Jul 3, 2015)

You can replace it with an LED, the experience will be a lot better.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you find the UL "E number" sticker on it, that can be referenced on the UL website to tell you the manufacturer. Go from there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That is a discontinued fixture from Good Earth Lighting in Wheeling, IL. 

http://www.goodearthlighting.com/media/pdf/GL9261-REDX-I.pdf

Also once sold under the 'portfolio' brand at Lowes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Bulbrite 715508 - 18 Watt - T5*

*Wedge Base - Xenon - Clear - 20,000 Life Hours - 250 Lumens - 12 Volt

Marc's pdf -- picture #3 -- establishes that the above lamp is the baby you need.

*

1000bulbs.com

Has it -- which is where the above description came from.

All via Google.

These lamps are still in great supply -- and pretty cheap, too.

They run hot, you you'd best wipe them with a super dry alcohol -- no finger prints can be tolerated -- if you want decent lamp life.


----------

